# Betta pectoral fin looks a little off



## TurtleRock11 (Jan 2, 2021)

Just started noticing one pectoral fin looks a little different. Wondering if it’s the beginning of fin rot or something else ???


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! Is he acting any differently otherwise? It may be that the fin sustained a little damage before you got him, or it's a genetic difference regarding the two fins not being the same size (unless that's just how you caught him in the bottom photo). Otherwise, it's probably just his coloring, but it is definitely not fin rot. My Big Blue had the most gorgeous pectoral fins I've ever seen - they looked just like handmade lace doilies. My Ghostie Boi has somewhat similar coloring to yours but it's more like a crescent stripe down the middle...









Let's Talk: Fin Rot vs. Fin Biting


Fin Biting vs. Fin Rot Every now and then there is an influx of posts on if my Betta has fin rot and what to do! So here is a thread to explain what you all what to know. As first time keepers we may read a page on fin rot and then look at our fish and suddenly believe our fish has fin rot! So...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## TurtleRock11 (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. I’ve noticed him digging at our gravel recently and yesterday took a while to eat his food. Usually he comes right up and eats it all but last night had it sitting up for about 3-5minutes. Also noticing that he’s a little bit more shy and wanting to hide more than usual. 

we just got him about 2-3 weeks ago and can’t quite remember if he had the fin like that or not but it caught my attention yesterday so I thought it could be new. 



Mbpoppy said:


> Hi! Is he acting any differently otherwise? It may be that the fin sustained a little damage before you got him, or it's a genetic difference regarding the two fins not being the same size (unless that's just how you caught him in the bottom photo). Otherwise, it's probably just his coloring, but it is definitely not fin rot. My Big Blue had the most gorgeous pectoral fins I've ever seen - they looked just like handmade lace doilies. My Ghostie Boi has somewhat similar coloring to yours but it's more like a crescent stripe down the middle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

We ask that those posting in this sub-forum fill out PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...

This was developed to give us the most important information in quick-reference form. If also helps us spot potential issues before there are issues.

Do you have a photo from when you first received him? Hard to tell anything from these photos. If you can get a flaring photo that would be big help.


----------

